# Bodybuilding.com testing supplements for viagra, cialis, etc.



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Bodybuilding.com testing supplements for viagra, cialis, etc. by Anthony Roberts The most widely used adulterant found in nutritional supplements in recent memory is probably erectile dysfunction medication. In fact, some manufacturers have been caught with chemical adulterants (prescription drugs in the same category of Viagra, Cialis, and Levitra) in their products more than once. And [...]

*Read More...*


----------

